# Sthil chain sharpening



## nsfd95 (Mar 4, 2013)

Any suggestions for the angles when using an Oregon sharpener to sharpen a Stihl chain? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 4, 2013)

30 to 35 degrees is a good guidline for general cutting.  I think (off the top of my head) that most chains out of the box come at a 35 degree angle.....


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty , pretty sure that most stihl chain (at least rm & rs ) use a 30 * angle on the cutter  with no offset from 90 * to the bar .
Could be wrong though , as i just learned from an earlier post that i have been " seasoning"  wood all wrong , and will likely have to sell it for mulch .


----------



## ScotO (Mar 4, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Scotty , pretty sure that most stihl chain (at least rm & rs ) use a 30 * angle on the cutter with no offset from 90 * to the bar .
> Could be wrong though , as i just learned from an earlier post that i have been " seasoning" wood all wrong , and will likely have to sell it for mulch .


You may very well be right.  I usually just eyeball my Dremel up with the little pre-stamped 'line' in the top of the cutters......


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 4, 2013)

I was told 30 so I set my grinder to 30 degrees and it seems to work fine.  Kind of a pain but if you remember to set it to a new chain before you put it on the saw you will always be duplicating the original angle.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You may very well be right.  I usually just eyeball my Dremel up with the little pre-stamped 'line' in the top of the cutters......


Well, i cheated..... I read the spec sheet for one of my RS chains ......... 
Btw .... Is reading instructions still a man card violation ?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 4, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Well, i cheated..... I read the spec sheet for one of my RS chains .........
> Btw .... Is reading instructions still a man card violation ?


naaaw....as long as there was a picture or two on the flyer, yer good!


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 4, 2013)

Come on Nix - we play with chainsaws!!  I even ask for directions now and then and I have no concerns for man card revocation!


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

BobUrban said:


> Come on Nix - we play with chainsaws!!  I even ask for directions now and then and I have no concerns for man card revocation!


Woah! You ask for directions ?! And, admit it ? I've got a long way to go then in my journey to enlightenment. 
Just the other day , i picked up a cookie sheet fresh out of the oven . I immediately dropped it . Jan asked " did it burn you ?" 
I said " nope , it just doesn't take me long to look at a cookie sheet "


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Mar 4, 2013)

Might just be me but i find a 35 degree angle works best .


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

SmokinDiesel said:


> Might just be me but i find a 35 degree angle works best .


Who makes the chain , and is it chisel or semichisel ?


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Mar 4, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Who makes the chain , and is it chisel or semichisel ?


 
Stihl , not sure if chisel or semi . Will have to look at the box later . Like i said , it might just be me but i like a 35 degree angle


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

SmokinDiesel said:


> Stihl Will have to look at the box later . Like i said , it might just be me but i like a 35 degree angle


Hey, that's all that counts in the end .


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 4, 2013)

Nixon said:


> i have been " seasoning" wood all wrong , and will likely have to sell it for mulch


LOL what post was that? missed that one.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 4, 2013)

Nixon said:


> pretty sure that most stihl chain (at least rm & rs ) use a 30 * angle on the cutter


Ok, time again for this newbie to learn something...my Husky I know is 30...why would a Stihl be different?


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> LOL what post was that? missed that one.


Check ralphs thread on drying wood  in the woodshed forum .


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Ok, time again for this newbie to learn something...my Husky I know is 30...why would a Stihl be different?


Various chain manufactures call for different specs . It even varies by chain type . To specifically answer you question .....
I haven't a clue !


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 4, 2013)

30/60/0 is pretty standard for most chain.  That's what I default to when the chain type/specs are unknown.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> 30/60/0 is pretty standard for most chain.  That's what I default to when the chain type/specs are unknown.


Not to take this thread off course too far , buy MM where is the finish to the 460 thread ?


----------



## nsfd95 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great, thanks for all the tips. I have been fooling around with different angles just can't seem to find a set up that was giving a good edge. I can draw blood an an Oregon chain just by running your finger over it. That same angle on the stihl chain was just kinda blunt.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 4, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> Great, thanks for all the tips. I have been fooling around with different angles just can't seem to find a set up that was giving a good edge. I can draw blood an an Oregon chain just by running your finger over it. That same angle on the stihl chain was just kinda blunt.


Don't forget the rakers . Their depth has ab great influence on the cut .


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> 30/60/0 is pretty standard for most chain. That's what I default to when the chain type/specs are unknown.


 
30/60/0 is about what I am going to use on some Stihl 26RSC72. Supposedly, it should be 30/60/10, but that 10 is really screwing me up when I try to line things up.


----------



## fabsroman (Mar 4, 2013)

Think I read somewhere that you can go with 35 degrees for the soft stuff and 25 degrees for the hard stuff, but cannot remember where I read it. Thing is, you don't want to continue changing angles on the chain or you will be eating up metal.


----------



## nsfd95 (Mar 4, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Think I read somewhere that you can go with 35 degrees for the soft stuff and 25 degrees for the hard stuff, but cannot remember where I read it. Thing is, you don't want to continue changing angles on the chain or you will be eating up metal.



I mess around on the old chains keep factory fresh for serious cutting.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 4, 2013)

Nixon said:


> MM where is the finish to the 460 thread ?​


 
It's coming.  Package with the "finishing touch" is still on the way.  Took it's damn sweet time getting here, and then showed up Postage Due. 

That's ok tho, the seller will make it right.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 5, 2013)

to further Hijack the OP's thread ...... just got a shipping notice for My Sugihara bar . It's 24" .050 , 84DL . Can't wait to use it ,the 28"ES bar is nice ,but nose heavy . Wanted to get the 28" ES light bar ,but it was too costly ,and SmokinJ said only wussses use them ! 
So, I put the $$ saved towards getting the 346 ported . It's in the box now ,on it's way to Tennessee .


----------

